# Thunderbolt on 5.1 Mac Pro



## Creston (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2019)

Good to know there's a Thunderbolt PCI-e card... and I made it through 20 whole seconds of that guy - 20 seconds I'll never get back - before just looking up the freaking card.



There are two - one that's $40 more and capable of higher-res video.

I wonder whether that means you don't need a Metal-capable video card to run Mojave.


----------



## IFM (Feb 13, 2019)

Yess!


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 13, 2019)

No shit. Damn.


----------



## IFM (Feb 15, 2019)

The guy in the video says he has to boot in Windows first to active the handshake, then soft boot back into OSX. I think this needs more investigation.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2019)

Creston said:


> Anyone tried this yet?



HEE HEE
Yep, been on this one
Part of a Group on FB called *MacProUpgrades*

If you have a cMP I suggest you join as they have some clever guys on there 

Only the Titan Ridge one works (some are accidentally purchasing Alpine Ridge ones though)
It does not work booting straight into macOS as the handshake has to take place in Windows first



Nick Batzdorf said:


> I wonder whether that means you don't need a Metal-capable video card to run Mojave.



I believe you might be able to use them, but you will not have bootscreen or be able to use them to do firmware updates etc.

So yeah


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks to the guys at MacProUpgrades I currently have my Mac Pro running Windows 10 1803 running in EFI mode (supporting AHCI) on my Mac Pro 2012 12-Core too

Long story short, but my CalDigit FASTA 6U3Pro card is no longer supported properly under High Sierra. It works, but my SoundGrid Studio Software cannot see all my NIC Ports when it is connected

Since I did not want to shell out £100 on cards to give me USB3.x and 6Gb/s SATA I have moved to Windows 10 for now :/


----------



## clisma (Feb 15, 2019)

This is I’mmensely interesting news! Wish I didn’t despise FB so I could join the group. @Shad0wLandsUK would you be able to post significant updates from the group about further development on this for us here? Im sure there are enough cMP owners who’d like to keep an eye on this...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 15, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> It does not work booting straight into macOS as the handshake has to take place in Windows first



Every time, or just once to get it working the first time?



> Me: I wonder whether that means you don't need a Metal-capable video card to run Mojave.
> 
> I believe you might be able to use them, but you will not have bootscreen or be able to use them to do firmware updates etc.



The boot screen is gone with most third-party cards. I get the tail end of it with my RX560, but as Apple says, you can't stop it mid-stream to switch startup drives - which doesn't matter to me, because it's no big deal telling it which drive to start up from before you restart.

Whether you can use any third-party video card to do firmware updates, who knows. You have to use the stock card to do the firmware update installed in High Sierra before putting in the Metal-capable one and installing Mojave. Apple is clear about that too.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Every time, or just once to get it working the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I was able to do the firmware update with my Sapphire HD 7950 Mac Edition card
But after reading about how to do the updates, I wonder if I messed up my machine doing that

Might not be related, but at a certain point in time one of my Ethernet ports stopped working at 1Gbps and now operates at 100Mbps...

Who knows.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Every time, or just once to get it working the first time?


In the video I think he only does it once, you would only have to do it again if you moved your thunderbolt interface to a different port, I believe is what he mentioned


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2019)

clisma said:


> This is I’mmensely interesting news! Wish I didn’t despise FB so I could join the group. @Shad0wLandsUK would you be able to post significant updates from the group about further development on this for us here? Im sure there are enough cMP owners who’d like to keep an eye on this...


I may be able to sort something out, as long as one of the members on there does not hunt me down on here and take me to the gallows


----------

